# New Projector



## Rono (Oct 16, 2009)

I had decided to purchase a Mits HC3800 based upon reviews, until I found out the offset wouldn't work in my home theater room. Currently own infocus sp4805 and leaning towards the Optoma hd20, but, also looking a the new vivitek f1080hd and the not released benq w1000. What is your opinion on the projector that will give me the WOW factor along these 3 projectors, look foward to all your responses, Thank you, Ron


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you considered any of the Sanyo projectors? They have one of the best lens shift capabilities available so positioning is very flexible. I know of one member who has his mounted in the rear corner of his room and it still works great.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well the HD20 is getting good reviews but I would wait until you can see what ther Benq looks like. I have a Benq PJ and I love it. Great picture,bulb life, and build quality is excellent.


----------



## Rono (Oct 16, 2009)

Hadn't considered sanyo, Like the tv's but, was trying to stay in the $1000.00 range, otherwise wife will not be happy
tks ron


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You may still be able to get a Sanyo PLV Z5 for under $1000 Just need to do some searching.


----------

